

An exclusive first look at Windows 8 Server - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/virtualization/203199/windows-server-8-highlights-upcoming-server-os

======
grecy
>Bill Laing made it clear that they've tried hard to listen to customers this
time

So interesting in contrast to Steve Jobs' thoughts... "If you ask customers
what they want, you will never get anything revolutionary, just the same
stuff" (rough quote from memory)

